# Java Anwendungen fürs IPad



## LukeS (14. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Java Anwendungen für das IPad programmieren. Ich habe gesehen, dass es ein JRE für MAC OSX gibt. Aber ich glaube das IPad verwendet IOS, oder?

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es generell möglich ist Java Anwendungen fürs IPad zu programmieren?

Wie muss ich vorgehen um Java SE Anwendungen, die mit Eclipse entwickelt wurden, aufs IPad zu kopieren?


----------



## Marcinek (14. Apr 2012)

Das geht nicht.

Du entwickelst mit Objectiv C und dem SDK.


----------



## schlingel (14. Apr 2012)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast ist WebApps in Java zu schreiben und diese für mobile Geräte zu optimieren. Das geht mit dem Bootstrap-Framework von Twitter ganz gut.


----------



## LukeS (14. Apr 2012)

Ich würde gerne eine einfache Datenbankanwendung fürs IPad programmieren. Wenn ich das mit Objective C mache bräuchte ich eine Datenbank dafür, sowas wie hsqldb für java. Gibt es sowas für IPad? Ist sowas kostenlos oder muss man das zukaufen?


----------



## schlingel (14. Apr 2012)

Prinzipiell hast du alles was du brauchst wenn du einen Apple hast. Für's iOS gibt's SQLite.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Apr 2012)

LukeS hat gesagt.:


> Ist sowas kostenlos oder muss man das zukaufen?



Ohne Jailbreak mal mindestens noch die Developer-Licenz. Die kostet dich ja nur supergünstige 99$ im Jahr, vorher bekommste deine App nicht auf dein IPad oder sonst wohin. Kannst sie aber im Emulator nutzen ;-).

----

Wenn du Apps in Java Entwickeln willst und nicht den Fehler gemacht hast, dir ein eiPad zu kaufen. Dann würde ich dir zu Android raten. Da ist die vorgesehene Sprache Java und du hast keine weiteren kosten. Nur für den Android-appstore musste einmalig 25$ zahlen (aber auch nur, wenn du deine Apps da wirklich drin vertreiben willst).


----------



## homer65 (26. Apr 2012)

Solltest du nur für dich selbst entwickeln, brauchst du bei Android auch keinen Zugang zum Android Market.
Es werden sogenannte *.apk Dateien erstellt, die einfach auf den Android Gerät hochladen und installieren kannst.


----------

